# What "pet" names do you call your Cockapoo?



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know about you, but we have more than a few "pet" names for our Cockapoos.

Alvin is also Al, Alvie, Alvino, The Prince, Prince Alvin, Sir Arf-A-Lot.

Simon is also Si Mon, Simmie, Si, Sim, Simmie Sim, Sir Simon, Forrest (as in Forrest Gump because he's expressionless, but not necessarily clueless).

So, does anyone else have "pet" names for their Cockapoos? Or is only me who's a wee bit looney about her dogs?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok here it goes...

Lady, Lady Bug, Lady bugs, Bugs, buggles, Buggly bear, lala, lady lala, pooks, pooker, pookie bear, pookie, wiggle puppy, puppy, pups, puppers, princess, bugaloo, looloo....wow I hope that is it...tho I am sure I am forgetting some


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Milo is usually My Lolo


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Cockapoos are definitely wiggle puppies!*

Like wiggle puppy - that's simon too!



lady amanda said:


> ok here it goes...
> 
> Lady, Lady Bug, Lady bugs, Bugs, buggles, Buggly bear, lala, lady lala, pooks, pooker, pookie bear, pookie, wiggle puppy, puppy, pups, puppers, princess, bugaloo, looloo....wow I hope that is it...tho I am sure I am forgetting some


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Archie is Archie Barchie mostly now...bit boring really in comparison to above


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty Boo gets Boo Boo, Poo Chops, Boo Chops, Waggie Bum, Chops, Pupdiddly, Monkey, Monkey Face, Waggie pup and any variation on those, I think that just about covers all of them!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH SHEWT!!!! 
I call Lady monkey too!! and Monks.....lol i knew i would forget some....thanks Jules


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> ok here it goes...
> 
> Lady, Lady Bug, Lady bugs, Bugs, buggles, Buggly bear, lala, lady lala, pooks, pooker, pookie bear, pookie, wiggle puppy, puppy, pups, puppers, princess, bugaloo, looloo....wow I hope that is it...tho I am sure I am forgetting some


I am actually laughing out loud here to myself, 
Poo lady, she must be So confused, 😃😃😃


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhahah Yes, clearly I am insane! lmao!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine for Tilly is : Molly moo moo, 
Tinkle, 😄

My boyfriend. : Tilster, 😊

My dad. : Tilly Willy, 😊

Poor Tilly 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, was a fun thread. I thought it was just us who gave Milie daft nicknames.

Millee aka, Mills, Sausage, Baby Dog, Baby.

Not many


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Betty Boo gets Boo Boo, Poo Chops, Boo Chops, Waggie Bum, Chops, Pupdiddly, Monkey, Monkey Face, Waggie pup and any variation on those, I think that just about covers all of them!!!!


Oh I've remembered another, I call her Licky Lulu as she likes to try and lick me to wake me up or when I come home!!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara gets lady Cara, Cara B, Poo, gorgeous, sweetie pie, toots, hey!!! Wee Shxxx, and she hears the words buggeroff plenty so probably thinks that's her too.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca gets: Tilly buttons , pushcala, pushkins, button nose, teddy bear,


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness - these are fab "Pet Names" - we call treacle - Treacs , fluffy wuff, Wicky Woo.
Clyde gets Wobble bottom and Wingey Poo! 
x


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh my - this is a fun link!

Deefer gets called Deef, DD, Deefydog or if we are being formal Mr. Deef. 

However his worst one is when in the vets, one of the receptionists shouts out "D For Dog" really loudly! Much sniggering all round. I have told her it is just Deefer but she just thinks the name is so funny she has to tell everyone!

Sue


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Oh I've remembered another, I call her Licky Lulu as she likes to try and lick me to wake me up or when I come home!!!


And another I forgot, Fluffs or Fluff chops or fluffdiddles!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok clearly we are all the same with our funny names for our poos .. so I will share mine too ... 

Honey - Huna, Honey-Bunny, Honey-Love (at cuddle time) ... so quite tame really  

Picnic - Pics, Nic-Nic, Pups, Piddling Picnic lol (when she was a small puppy lol)


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal :
Rasky, Rasky Roo, Roo dog, Dylan ( thats his middle name according to my son ! ), pups, little woofer, Mr Dog and poncey poodle
Scamp :
Scampi, Scamp a doo, Doodles, big woofer, Scamples, and hairy mutt !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

theas are the most common, if im honest im not sure how to spell them, im just asuming thats how i would spell them so some mite not make sense. 

Gypsy:
Gypo, Gypsy bell, Gypeto, Gyp, 

Inca:
Stinky, Incky stink, Inca stinka, Stinks, 

Echo:
Schmecko, Etch, Etcho pup, Echo pup, Etchersketc, Cho cho, Mo cho, Moy choy. 

Delta:
Deli, Delatory, Deli belly,


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Rufus gets called:
Teddy dog
Ted
Tedder
Puppy dog
Pooh Face ( normally when he has eaten his own pooh) mmm nice


My husband said at the weekend we should have just called him teddy as we both tend to call him that. He was the one who wasnt keen on it as it wasn't macho enough! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We named Beau so her named couldn't be shortened plus we liked the name but our Vet calls her BeauBeau and it has stuck so she has mostly become BeauBeau plus Scoobs (after Scooby Doo) and I have absolutely no idea where this has come from as used to call our lovely Cavvie it too


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Thank y'all for your posts!*

I thought I was daffy calling my Poos their pet names, but I guess I'm not alone. Thanks for posting your pets' "pet" names. 

Now after you've read all these posts, what's your favorite "pet" name (other than your Cockapoo's pet name). For some reason, I'm leaning toward Poo Bear, but I don't know why!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

Tragic....all of you LOL
Ruben gets..
Roob
the rubenator
Ruben james
Rubens barrachello (f1 driver, not sure of spelling)
Mr Barrachello
Boob
poppet
puppet
puppy
my dog puppy

Ok, I'm tragic too LOL


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I call the Puppy 'Pickle' a little concerning because I call my two children 'Pickle' too!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nadine's Clyde being called Wobble Bottom is my fav.  I know what you mean, Millie does that when she can't decide whether to wag her tail or sit down first.


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly...............
Tilly Willy.
Dufus Dog.
Wookie. because when she's upsidedown she looks like Chewbaka from star wars.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*We called Simon Wookie, but . . .*



carwin said:


> Tilly...............
> Tilly Willy.
> Dufus Dog.
> Wookie. because when she's upsidedown she looks like Chewbaka from star wars.


. . . yeah, Simon looks like a wookie, too. Only one problem - he hears the K sound, ignores the "W," and thinks we are discussing C-O-O-K-I-E-S. Then there's trouble in paradise because Simon is a chow hound and needs to lose weight!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit is also Biccy or Bic Bic but alarmingly quite often Louis as I get him confused with my youngest - and sometimes call Louis 'Biscuit'! I'm easily confused these days


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur - AKA: 
Arthur Morris
Art
Amo
Arssur (Sister in laws dog Willow cant say her 'th' - yes shes nuts too) 
Ardur (My 2 yr old couldnt say her th and put in a 'd' instead and it stuck). 
My eldest calls him 'ohhh good puppy dog' after coming to training with me! 
I know there are more but my brain has gone blank!!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband has told me that I am going to confuse the dog by calling her pet names - but they are just so darn cute that they NEED pet names lol And most of hers at least have "Scar" in them. Here are some of Scarlett's:
- Scar
- Scarley
- Miss Scarlett (my dad started this one, its so proper lol)
- Scarley-poo
- Baby 
- Poo


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly, Polly Pickle, Polly Pup, Polly Parsons..... or the full name with the accent on the ann, ie PollyANNa, when she's doing something naughty! Or occasionally, pest!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor Hattie tends to end up as Hattie Poo!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Forgot 'Scruffbag'! Affectionately, of course!


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Alfie is:
Alfredo
Alfonso
Alfi-le-roux
Alfers
Alfie doodle
Alfi poo
Alfus
Alfus doofus
Alfus maximus

(mostly my husband, not me!). Strange.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

Deefer said:


> Oh my - this is a fun link!
> 
> Deefer gets called Deef, DD, Deefydog or if we are being formal Mr. Deef.
> 
> ...


This had me in stitches. Great thread.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

God you've asked for a list here! Lol  Here goes...

Izzie. Izzie wizzie, Izzie wizzie woo, Iz wiz, Izzie wiz, Wiz, Iz ma wiz ma, Princess, Beautiful, Gorgeous, Baby, Likkle angel, My little girl.

Poppy. Popsicle, Popsky, Popstar, Poppydom, Popadoodledoo, Scrappy, Scrappy doo (scooby haha), Beautiful girl, Princess Poppy, Gorgeous girl, Stinky, Smelly, Stinky Pete (dads favourite lol).

I'm sure there are more, but you get the idea  Think we're all crazy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I remembered I forgot a few.
Bub, bubba, je-buggla (don't ask....I know I am insane)


----------

